# Is one more ever enough??



## liss77 (Feb 9, 2011)

Seriously, is one more chi baby ever enough? 

My little Yogi is only 16 weeks old & I am still trawling through the chihuahua ads online looking for another one, there a few l/c little boys that have been heavily reduced at the moment, wishing they were girls cause I know I could persuade OH if they were lol.

I think I am officially addicted & may have to look at joining Chihuahuas Anonymous


----------



## Cambrea (Feb 21, 2010)

Welcome to the club lol. I just got my fourth. I think I'm good for a long while now


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I have one chi and two other dogs. I am *on the hunt* for my next. CANT WAIT!!


----------



## Eclipsica (Nov 23, 2010)

I guess what enough is depends on the person...

May I ask where the long hair boys are that are heavily reduced?.
I'm not picky about sex, do prefer a longhair.


----------



## liss77 (Feb 9, 2011)

He He I think it has a lot to do with my second daughter starting school & my son starting kinder this year too. I need more babies at home with me 

Eclipsica: I am in Melbourne, Australia and the ones I am talking about are from around here, one is from a breeder where my MIL got her last baby from & so he is VERY tempting as her pups have beautiful outgoing personalitites.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

I hope so? Ive decided that I want ONE MORE, a bitty one, lc or sc female in merle, black and tan, some combination of blue, or fawn with a mask, to show, and then I really hope I am done! Ive had the "just one more" convo with my fiance numerous times, when we got Miley I promised I just wanted to get her and then I would be done, and that turned out not to be the case  When we were, to be honest, fighting about getting Leo I said I wasnt going to promise that I wouldnt want another one again, b/c I didnt know. This time I really feel like one more is ALL I want though. I dont think I can give the same attention and general spoiling if our chi number gets higher than 4 (we also have my fiances lab). I think even if I didnt have his feelings to consider/limit the number of dogs I would be done at 4. Even though theyre small dogs, they are starting to limit the things we can do. We are getting married next year in the Bahamas and Im already having major anxiety about who will take care of them (I want to take them but we have not reached a consensus  ). I absolutely will not board them, and everyone who I would trust to take care of them in our home or theirs is invited, so its a problem. I think you do get to an "enough" point, and its different for everyone, when the benefits and fun of adding another are outweighed by the time and energy a new one takes and the limits it puts on your life in terms of things like the freedom to travel etc. I already feel a bit guilty at holidays when we get together with my inlaws. They live in Chicago but also have a beautiful home at a lake a few hours from us where we do a lot of get togethers and celebrate holidays. They have two dogs, my fiances brother has two dogs, and we have four- eight dogs, even in a large house, is a LOT and I know they find it stressful. Also its a pain in the butt for me as its on the water with no fenced in area. Last time we were there they had just moved into the new house and I was paranoid our puppy would potty on the new carpet, and it poured rain for days and we had to stand outside getting soaked with them on leashes to potty every few hours. NOT fun. I wouldnt trade them for anything and have no regrets, in fact I really cant imagine my life without them, but that was definitely a time when having dogs made what would have been a relaxing and enjoyable holiday weekend kind of miserable.


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

haha, i was the exact same way..got bella and was still looking and ended up with libby about 5 or 6 months later


----------



## Eclipsica (Nov 23, 2010)

Ok, thanks.That is too far away for me.


----------



## Milosmum (Dec 19, 2010)

Milo is nearly 5 months old and i have my name down for one which is due on 14th March.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

What can be nicer than another puppy ? Dottie is 4 months 1 week and a joy to have but i think i will stop at 3 dogs 1 cat 1 tortoise for now


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

I am looking for another one, too...This time a tiny pup, preferably long coat, but I know it wouldn't matter a bit once I saw that tiny face.

Then, that's it...I swear...(I'm not even allowing myself into the shelters and rescues...They are full of adult chis and I'm just not that strong.)


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Hummm, wellll, don't know how to tell you this, LOL, but no, one more is never enough!  JK. If I had just pets, 6 would be my limit. Since I plan to breed, my eventual "limit" will be 15 but 10 for the first 5-10 years. That includes our pet dogs we have, which there are 3 of. But hubs won't let me have any more pets, boohoo!


----------



## Eclipsica (Nov 23, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> Hummm, wellll, don't know how to tell you this, LOL, but no, one more is never enough!  JK. If I had just pets, 6 would be my limit. Since I plan to breed, my eventual "limit" will be 15 but 10 for the first 5-10 years. That includes our pet dogs we have, which there are 3 of. But hubs won't let me have any more pets, boohoo!


I can see this being a conflict of interests if you intend to breed and show. 
My main issue if I were a breeder, is that I would be tempted to keep more puppies myself then would be reasonable.


----------



## nic2576 (Nov 21, 2008)

The town I live in only allows 4 dogs and cats per residence. I have 3 chis and am constantly thinking about a fourth lol. If my son had decided to go to public school instead of private, I would add a fourth in a heartbeat but I do not want to get in over my head financially. I will just have to live vicarously through others lol.


----------



## candj315 (Feb 4, 2011)

every time i swear this is my last one, another one some how pops up. 

My 4th was just born a few weeks ago... deep sigh, palm in face yet still smiling... 

with chihuahuas its MUCH more different than with most breeds. The more chis you have the less the work. They snuggle each other and play together. My oldest always potty train the puppy so thats always a huge bonus. The only down fall of having another chihuahua is the cost. 

i dont think there can be a particular number for everyone. IM HOPING MY NUMBER IS FOUR! <3


----------



## liss77 (Feb 9, 2011)

I suspected it was hopeless asking this question on this forum - he he 

I would love another l/c but I don't think it will happen, I know I could persuade OH but it's true that there is cost & other things to consider, though he tells me I can definitely have one if I let him get another Bullmastiff (we sadly lost ours 4 years ago), now tell me which will cost more to keep lol?

I waited a whole year after we got Tinkerbell to get another & that was because she started fretting when I left her but now that I have the 3 I just love watching them play together & snuggling with each other & me. You can never have too much unconditional love right?


----------



## Eclipsica (Nov 23, 2010)

"You can never have too much unconditional love right?"

I guess so...As long as you don't turn into one of those crazy chihuahua hoarders.


----------



## Rose of Love (Dec 1, 2010)

same! I really want another one lol


----------



## HollieC (Dec 29, 2009)

I am always trawling the internet fantasizing about getting more lol. Two is enough for me now though until I learn to drive, cause any more and I won't be able to go on public transport. When I own my own propper house I fancy 4 more, 6 dogs will be my limit!


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

I have 3 and I just don't think I will add another one as long as Sassy, my little senior girl is with us. She doesn't like other dogs much and I feel it would stress her out if I brought in another one. But someday I'll be back at it, looking for another fur baby. Just not now. The next one will be my "dream chi" lol I'll be very picky and take my time in finding just the right one.


----------



## Ness♥Bella (Oct 13, 2010)

I only have Bella. I see every ones point of view, but Bella and I have such a strong Bond I don't think I have enough room in my heart for another. Me, myself, I would kind of feel bad if I gave my love to another, but that is just me. Maybe later but for now its just me and Bella.


----------



## liss77 (Feb 9, 2011)

Oh dear.....

Yogi's breeder called last night to see how he had settled in & if we were happy with him, which was lovely!

She also mentioned in passing that they have a litter due in 3 weeks from another one of their girls. Soooo tempting but they are s/c & will be very small which is something that we don't want as our son has delayed development & might accidentally hurt a little one. Should I look at this as a sign? LOL!

Really though, I think 4 would be my limit, I think it would just be too much financially to have anymore than that, plus with my kids being young, I wouldn't have time to give any more than 4 the attention they need & deserve.

For now I will just keep mooning over everyone's gorgeous new pups on here


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm up to six...and I think that's it


----------



## Eclipsica (Nov 23, 2010)

Two dogs is my limit, after two it seems they are no longer good travel companions.
Won't rule out having a third as a foster. 
I say two dogs instead of chihuahuas because while I'd like my first to be a chihuahua, I'd like the second to be a pomeranian or maybe a toy sized eskie mix. 
It was hard to decide between the two of them in the first place, as I was equally attracted to both breeds.


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

Ahhhhhh! I want another one too!! I'm on the hunt as well. I think I'm going for either a white one, or another chocolatey one! I just love them so much. I think I'm officially addicted there with you!


----------



## BambiHilton (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm on the hunt for a new pup too Just matter of money but birthday soon so can save and get one in next few months hopefully ready for summer walks


----------

